# Happy Playful black Labbie girl owner surrendered urgent Ky as are other dogs



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/06/june-8-2009-one-full-year-no-euth-that.html


----------

